# Path Shooting



## SD_Goose_Hunter (Apr 1, 2009)

I just want to know if this has happend to you ? Have you been set up in a good spot where Geese are going to come to your field and decoy good if they don't get shot at buy some doumb a-- that think's he can just sit in the ditch that's in your field and path Shoot . We where set up had 350,000 in the area and this spot never has any hunters in it in the past and just one day all the roost jumper's and ditch pigger's where on the spot as well gerr it just make's me mad we went to the trouble to find the spot why can't they spend the money for decoy's and do it like the rest of us????????? :******: :******: :******: :******: :******:


----------



## bud69652 (Feb 6, 2006)

Sounds like spring snow goose hunting to me. I believe it's pass shooting.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Welcome to the big wide world of competitive hunting! It happens, in some way, in almost every aspect of the hunting sports. If nobody breaks any laws, you have no recourse. Confrontation is dangerous and stupid. Let this kind of stuff roll off your back or you'll get an ulcer.
Burl


----------



## BigT (Feb 19, 2008)

I cannot believe this happened to you, it is REALLY uncommon. I dont see this thread staying for long.....


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Path shooting? thounds like you have a lithp... :lol:


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Simple solution. You walk out about 75 yards in front of the guy/s and shoot at all the birds before they can. Your just doing what they are. "What's good for the goose is good for the gander" :lol:


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

Is it respectful to do that in the ditch of a field that someone is decoying... NO Is it legal... YES.

It doesn't happen to us very often but it has happened and there isn't a darn thing you can do about it. Most pass shooters are still half way respectful and don't do it in the ditch of a decoyer's field but there are always bad apples out there that ruin it for everyone.


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

SDwaterfowler said:


> Is it respectful to do that in the ditch of a field that someone is decoying... NO Is it legal... YES.
> 
> It doesn't happen to us very often but it has happened and there isn't a darn thing you can do about it. Most pass shooters are still half way respectful and don't do it in the ditch of a decoyer's field but there are always bad apples out there that ruin it for everyone.


It used to happen A LOT more than it does now. You were in heaven if you found a feed with no right of way between the roost and the field...


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

SD_Goose_Hunter said:


> why can't they spend the money for decoy's and do it like the rest of us????????? :ticked: :ticked: :ticked: :ticked: :ticked:


Hey, I respect your opinon, but thats like saying, hey you can't fish anymore unless you buy a boat, not everyone is a die hard snow goose hunter, but they should respect hunters that are decoying in a field, just my thoughts,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## The Truth (Dec 4, 2008)

dakotashooter2 said:


> Simple solution. You walk out about 75 yards in front of the guy/s and shoot at all the birds before they can. Your just doing what they are. "What's good for the goose is good for the gander" :lol:


If a guy sets decoys up why should he have to try to screw the guys that are screwing him?

Sounds like there is more screwing in snowgoose hunting than in a Ron Jermey movie!


----------



## swedeole (May 21, 2007)

Make it rain (or hail) - a few well-placed rounds should get the message across next time.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

dblkluk said:


> Path shooting? thounds like you have a lithp... :lol:


hahaha


----------



## honker85 (Mar 12, 2008)

SD_Goose_Hunter said:


> I just want to know if this has happend to you ? Have you been set up in a good spot where Geese are going to come to your field and decoy good if they don't get shot at buy some doumb a-- that think's he can just sit in the ditch that's in your field and path Shoot . We where set up had 350,000 in the area and this spot never has any hunters in it in the past and just one day all the roost jumper's and ditch pigger's where on the spot as well gerr it just make's me mad we went to the trouble to find the spot why can't they spend the money for decoy's and do it like the rest of us????????? :ticked: :ticked: :ticked: :ticked: :ticked:


ever think a pass shooter can scout geese and find a field there bombin into, then set up in the right position for a good shoot the next day? Pass shooters do not need to bow down to you and your decoys. i take it money must not be an object for you. Quit your complaining, obviously has happened and well keep happening for many many years. Myself will be one of those people trying to get in position for a good shoot. Well thank you and good huntin!!!


----------



## SnoGeez (Feb 1, 2009)

honker85 said:


> ever think a pass shooter can scout geese and find a field there bombin into, then set up in the right position for a good shoot the next day? Pass shooters do not need to bow down to you and your decoys. i take it money must not be an object for you. Quit your complaining, obviously has happened and well keep happening for many many years. Myself will be one of those people trying to get in position for a good shoot. Well thank you and good huntin!!!


And you would be the reason that decoyers have problems with pass shooters, you have no regard for your fellow hunters. Legal or not, I wouldn't set myself up to ruin someone elses hunt. I would have no problem with jumpers or pass shooter as long as they thought about how they were affecting others hunts. Good luck this spring.


----------



## The Truth (Dec 4, 2008)

honker85 said:


> ever think a pass shooter can scout geese and find a field there bombin into, then set up in the right position for a good shoot the next day? Pass shooters do not need to bow down to you and your decoys. i take it money must not be an object for you. Quit your complaining, obviously has happened and well keep happening for many many years. Myself will be one of those people trying to get in position for a good shoot. Well thank you and good huntin!!!


You are what people refer to as a "tool"


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

The Truth said:


> honker85 said:
> 
> 
> > ever think a pass shooter can scout geese and find a field there bombin into, then set up in the right position for a good shoot the next day? Pass shooters do not need to bow down to you and your decoys. i take it money must not be an object for you. Quit your complaining, obviously has happened and well keep happening for many many years. Myself will be one of those people trying to get in position for a good shoot. Well thank you and good huntin!!!
> ...


 :lol: this thread is great stuff :beer:


----------



## Save Hens (Mar 15, 2008)

yep never fails :lol:


----------



## SD_Goose_Hunter (Apr 1, 2009)

Im' not saying you need to decoy to kill geese . Just use Good jugement that's all . :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## honker85 (Mar 12, 2008)

I meant to say people who decoy are better than eveyone else and they deserve respect because they can tell people whatever they want and I'm supposed to just listen to that? Come on now get real now it's not like my goal is to ruin a guys hunt all I'm sayin is if I know where geese are going to be and I set up for a clean pass shoot then I'm going to. Now if there is guys set up in the field no I'm not going to sit a half a mile away and ruin there hunt. So call me a tool and whatever else you would like but it is a style of hunting and is perfectly legal.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

honker85 said:


> I meant to say people who decoy are better than eveyone else and they deserve respect because they can tell people whatever they want and I'm supposed to just listen to that? Come on now get real now it's not like my goal is to ruin a guys hunt all I'm sayin is if I know where geese are going to be and I set up for a clean pass shoot then I'm going to. Now if there is guys set up in the field no I'm not going to sit a half a mile away and ruin there hunt. So call me a tool and whatever else you would like but it is a style of hunting and is perfectly legal.


Don't let people get to ya..."The Truth" is really a recently banned member back to stir the pot.

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=65190


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

> You are what people refer to as a "tool"


Leo?


----------



## MNgrinder (Apr 1, 2009)

hahaha so only people with decoys should be allowed to hunt snow geese? and all pass shooters are idiots? thats pretty much what you guys are saying


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

I think what the point is, we are all hunters and a bit of etiquette should be given if a spread of decoys are setup and geese are pouring in. Why would anyone think of jumping down in the ditch and screwing up someone elses hunt. Anyone who thinks this is ok, get your head checked. If you were there first then the chips fall into your conrer, but to do tht to somebody who was there first, just show a lack of respect for all other hunters. And it has happened to me and it certainly wasnt appreciated but some peoples kid..... "Oh we are tryin to save the tundra."
B.S. you just have this bloodlust to kill any and every goose attitude and you dont care if you have to botch someone else in the process.


----------



## kdcustomcalls (Feb 26, 2009)

anyone that has a true passion for the sport would never ruin someones hunt by jumping in a ditch right next to the feild you are in. :eyeroll:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

I have sympathy for guys that got up at 4AM and setup in a field to setup decoys, and then some guys roll in at sunrise and walk down the closest ditch and shoot around their spread, or if like kdcustomcalls said above, they "jumped downwind into the ditch after you had set up".. ok I agree.. poor sportsmanship.

That is one thing.

_However._

I have also seen where guys are sitting on a section line well before dark.. in anticipation of getting in the flight path of birds leaving the roost, and some field hunters setup 2-3 miles down the road out in a field where the birds have been feeding.

Can the pass shooting hunters have the expectation that the field hunters won't ruin _THEIR_ hunt, since the guys waiting for the birds to start moving got there first? :******:

I can't tell you how many times I've seen decoy hunters get frustrated that "ditch slobs" as they call them have ruined "their" hunt by not hunting "their" way.

It is so freakin' ridiculous that we have folks on here who only see an issue thru their rose colored glasses. To the original poster, have you ever considered that the guys were there BEFORE you, and you didn't see them, as they were down the road not near the field entrance in the dark, sitting there waiting for sun up?

Do they have the right to walk out to you in the field and say "Hey.. ummm.. we were here first out there on the road,... and we would like it if you packed up and moved on, as we have this flight path first, and we don't want your decoys screwing up our shooting. Thanks"

Yeah. I bet you'd be respectful and leave.

:roll:

The spring hunt is about birds that are moving all over the place. Personally, I prefer to pass shoot spring birds moving from roost to field, or field to field, as maximum mobility and flexibilty seem to work best for birds that are contstantly shifting and never building up numbers for long periods on one roost. Hence we tend to like moving around and finding smaller roosts, and then setting up in their flight paths in the spring and enjoying some pass shooting. I know lots of guys who simply "go find" the birds at first light, and then figure out a way on how to work them.

This spring hunt is about shooting birds in a CO season, and it is an "extra" privilege to be able to go shoot in spring. This is a recent thing, and something I didn't even get to do as a kid, and I'm not that old. Consider yourselves lucky you get to do it at all, and don't get so wrapped up in "decoy hunts" being "the only pure way" to hunt. The spring hunt is about reducing numbers at all costs, by as many folks as possible.

Get over yourselves.

I'm beginning to think I'm going to start advocating for no more spring hunts to the Feds, because of this childish behavior.

:roll:


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

R y a n said:


> don't get so wrapped up in "decoy hunts" being "the only pure way" to hunt. The spring hunt is about reducing numbers at all costs, by as many folks as possible.
> 
> Get over yourselves.
> 
> ...


Well I think many of us define "Hunting" vs. "Killing" very differently...Just because its spring doesnt mean that all forms of neanderthal hunting techniques are o.k..

Rather than standing up and advocating no more spring hunts to the Feds, maybe you should consider allowing Lead Shot and Punt guns, and make us all more effective....

I didnt realize Super Mods could influence the Federal Govt.. :eyeroll:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Madison said:


> R y a n said:
> 
> 
> > don't get so wrapped up in "decoy hunts" being "the only pure way" to hunt. The spring hunt is about reducing numbers at all costs, by as many folks as possible.
> ...


Point taken Madison.

There is more than one method to hunt though. Pass shooting from a ditch is no different than field shooting laying in decoys. Each are legal methods. Neither is a "neanderthal method".

If the Feds truly wanted to get rid of an extra 250,000 birds, maybe they would bring back punt guns. Lead shot will never happen due to touch feely political correctness.

Not sure what my being a Mod has anything to do with government. It doesn't and was a cheap shot. It has nothing to do with any "weight to throw around with Feds". Nice try.

The posts previous to yours does show how stoopid many folks on these forums get in the spring though when the new spring snow goose season rolls around. It never fails that people lose all rationality and common sense, and that the season that at first was a novelty bonus season, and should have remained totally non competitive and free lanced, has now sadly morphed into something competitive, an additional opportunity for guides to make $$$ uke: , and an opportunity for reckless fools to run around the countryside, tear up roads, and compete to snap a photo with 100 more birds than the next guys to post on an outdoors forum for bragging rights.

It has gotten beyond a circus, and IMO it is high time to consider advocating that the entire season be scrapped, because irresponsible fools can't act mature and behave themselves. There are many ways to hunt snows. If it is legal, quit *****in' about it.

Case in point above.


----------



## Bustem36 (Feb 5, 2008)

Like I've said before...when done with respect decoying, jump shooting, and pass shooting are all effective and legal ways to kill birds. I have decoyed exclusively so far this spring but plan on doing a jump if I get out again. Why? cause I like to...I can kill birds that way and enjoy crawlin through mud and grass and the whole thing. I will spend most of my time in the decoys also and enjoy that to.

Just my opinion but a lot of guys that decoy (and remember I love to decoy birds) get on people for wanting to kill birds. Granted it is about experiences and friends and all that but again the point of the season is to kill birds.

And, this past weekend I wish there were some jumpers to break the birds up a little. Decoying turns to bird watching real fast when you have 3 roosts within site holding 10s of thousands of birds and one that had easily over 150,00.

Respect your fellow hunter cause that's what we all are. Maybe you could go ask those pass shooters to join you. Now there's a thought helping eachother....hmm...


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Legal is one thing, ethical is another..

Ryan,
I wanna meet the "path" shooter who sets up in a field or spot, hours before sunrise.. or sets up in his spot the night before after the birds head back to the roost.

Sounds great in theory..but its unlikely.

This isn't pass shooter/decoyer issue its a considerate inconsiderate issue.

Just sometimes it seems to be more inconsiderate ones out of decoy spreads..


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

dblkluk said:


> Legal is one thing, ethical is another..
> 
> Ryan,
> I wanna meet the "path" shooter who sets up in a field or spot, hours before sunrise.. or sets up in his spot the night before after the birds head back to the roost.
> ...


So you are saying that pass shooting is unethical?

Or you mean pass shooting with the knowledge of sitting downwind, or in the flightpath of guys in decoys (knowing beforehand those guys were there first)

To clarify my response regarding this... I'm referring to guys that also show up before dark.. let's say that we have one group of guys setup in a field 3 miles from a particular "roost" in a field the birds have been feeding in. Let's then say we also have a group of guys that drive in before dark, and drive to a section line of trees a mile from the roost, that has a good ditch with cover to sit in. Now with this scenario, both groups have arrived (let's say without knowledge of the other group) before dawn, in the early morning hours.

I've seen that scenario above happen dozens of times. I'm assuming you have too? That is the scenario I'm talking about.

I've personally been someone who has arrived at 5:30 AM in the dark, to specifically hunt a ditch that is the first available ditch closest to the holding roost to the birds ("a mile down the road"), in order to be the first vehicle to "claim" that ditch. So yes it does happen.

To me that makes it a pass shooter/decoyer issue.

Given that scenario, it would seem to me that both groups are hunting, had no knowledge of the other group, and they are hunting a legal method.

Neither group is being inconsiderate to the other.

However... based on some "possible scenarios" presented above, depending on your perspective (if per se, you were the ones to setup in the field), you might think that they guys pass shooting in the ditch were slobs.

And that is the double standard that pizzes me off... the "elitism" displayed by pure decoy shooters is ridiculous when they get all high and mighty that "their way" is the _only_ way.

Go read Bustem's post above. It is also spot on.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Did I say I considered pass shooting unethical? No I didnt..

Do I think that the situation involving the "path shooters" SD-Goosehunter explained was unethical? Yes.

Do I think a majority of pass shooters and "ditch piggers" (as SD put it) go about it in the most ethical manner? NO.

This isnt the politics forum Ryan..Enough with the "spin".


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

dblkluk said:


> Did I say I considered pass shooting unethical? No I didnt..
> 
> Do I think that the situation involving the "path shooters" SD-Goosehunter explained was unethical? Yes.
> 
> ...


No "spin" on my part at all. Sorry.

Just pointing out that not all guys who pass shoot are unethical.

I provided you a scenario that I have personally witnessed dozens of times in the past.

How one "goes about it" is all in the perspective of those in the moment, and if you are the one sitting in decoys, it would be hard to imagine the circumstances of the other guy, and that he might not even have knowledge of anyone else around him.

I think folks need to consider that those looking to hunt a ditch might be completely oblivious to those in the field, and simply innocently had no idea that they were messin' up someone elses hunt in a field.

With modern vehicles and mobility, it is a shame that our forefathers didn't have future vision to make section lines 2 miles square instead of 1 mile square. If by some stroke of luck they would have, it would clear up a lot of this issue with the increased distance between field vs ditch hunting.

I have no respect for guys that screw up a field hunt intentionally, with full knowledge, and within sight of the decoys. That is obvious BS and noone is claiming otherwise.

However there are a bunch of "grey areas", where the one party didn't even know the other party was around, or that they are more than a mile away, hunting legally from a ditch. That is a whole different scenario.

No spin needed.


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

Bustem36 said:


> Like I've said before...when done with respect decoying, jump shooting, and pass shooting are all effective and legal ways to kill birds. I have decoyed exclusively so far this spring but plan on doing a jump if I get out again. Why? cause I like to...I can kill birds that way and enjoy crawlin through mud and grass and the whole thing. I will spend most of my time in the decoys also and enjoy that to.
> 
> Just my opinion but a lot of guys that decoy (and remember I love to decoy birds) get on people for wanting to kill birds. Granted it is about experiences and friends and all that but again the point of the season is to kill birds.
> 
> ...


All good points but remember I say how many of these younger generations came into this spring season. We didnt have one until i was 20. The last 10 years i have seen feloow hunter etiquitte fall off the page. Everyone is in a race to screw someone else out of a pass shoot or a jump and even setup downwind of a decoy spread. Debate all you want, I know its a legal method and do whatever makes you happy but i will ruin your day when you downwind my spread. Again if you were there first and I missed the fact well more power to you. am I going to pick up my decoys NO. Am I going to be ****** YES mainly for being a dipsh*t who didnt notice the guy in the ditch. How many times has this happened, not ever for me, but I have had many show up to downwind my decoys right at Sunrise. From Oakes to the SK border it happens. I just want to say when you do this to a spread its BS. Thats all. I pass shoot too but I wouldnt ever do that to someone who has spent an hour or more setting. up decoys. Thats my arguement, respect others a little bit, would you like it if you put in the time and effort to get permission set out a bunch of decoys and have some ding dongd show up and start pounding away at birds coming to your spread. And Ryan at 3 miles away anyone arguing that you are screwing up their hunt is crazy. I sure have neverhad someone from a field in the horizon come chew my *** for pass shooting geese.


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

R y a n said:


> I think folks need to consider that those looking to hunt a ditch might be completely oblivious to those in the field, and simply innocently had no idea that they were messin' up someone elses hunt in a field.


Highly unlikely.


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

jgat said:


> R y a n said:
> 
> 
> > I think folks need to consider that those looking to hunt a ditch might be completely oblivious to those in the field, and simply innocently had no idea that they were messin' up someone elses hunt in a field.
> ...


Yeah they always say that too when I walk over to them to ask them if they enjoy the show...................


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

R y a n said:


> [
> Point taken Madison.
> 
> There is more than one method to hunt though. Pass shooting from a ditch is no different than field shooting laying in decoys. Each are legal methods. Neither is a "neanderthal method".
> ...


Agreed. (on the pass vs. decoying)

However, I was coming at you in a sarcastic manner as I believe you were by indicating that "I'm beginning to think I'm going to start advocating for no more spring hunts to the Feds, because of this childish behavior" I mean seriously dude.. Over some internet sensless banter are you going to stand up to the Feds and voice this as an opinion??? seriously..


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

R y a n said:


> [
> And that is the double standard that pizzes me off... the "elitism" displayed by pure decoy shooters is ridiculous when they get all high and mighty that "their way" is the _only_ way.
> .


Again "hunting" vs. "Killing".. I suppose you advocate netting vs. using a single hook or lure to catch more fish..Being that I tie my own flies, or use plastics and cranks vs. livebait, does that make me an elitist??

I understand what your trying to relay by defending those that would rather ditch pig, but I dont agree with this as some people have been killed and decoys shot at by unrelentness "hunters" trying to sneak up and kill a goose....


----------



## Bustem36 (Feb 5, 2008)

cgreeny said:


> Bustem36 said:
> 
> 
> > Like I've said before...when done with respect decoying, jump shooting, and pass shooting are all effective and legal ways to kill birds. I have decoyed exclusively so far this spring but plan on doing a jump if I get out again. Why? cause I like to...I can kill birds that way and enjoy crawlin through mud and grass and the whole thing. I will spend most of my time in the decoys also and enjoy that to.
> ...


I totally agree with you that screwing someones hunt is BS. Im just stating that Pass shooting and jumping are legit ways to hunt as long as people are being respectful. I would never down wind someones spread. I would never knowingly jump a flock of geese someone else was hunting in the immediate area. I wouldnt even set up my decoys knowing that other hunters are hunting the same section (pass shooters, decoyers, whatever)

The CO season came into effect when I was 14. I jump, pass shoot and decoy. I dislike the kids AND OLDER HUNTERS that run wild without regard for other peoples hunts.


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

Bustem36 said:


> cgreeny said:
> 
> 
> > Bustem36 said:
> ...


Agreed. :beer:


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Might as well throw in a few words since this has remained surprisingly civil so far.

I'll agree that in theory it is possible that a party of pass shooters could arrive at a field before a group of decoyers. Like everyone has said, it's unlikely, but certainly not at all impossible. Here's what those pass shooters need to do though: Park the vehicle in a place near the spot they intend to sit, where it can also be seen from the surrounding roads and field entry points. Sit there in the truck and wait for the sun to come up. If anyone approaches the field, turn on the head lights, flash them on and off if they have have to. Let the other guys know that they were there first. Are the guys planning to decoy going to be ticked off? Yep. But it's really no different than if another group of decoyers had beat them there. And if these decoyers that were beat to the field expected the pass shooters to leave, then yeah, I would say they probably qualify as guys who consider themselves better or more deserving because they have decoys, which is unfair.

It sucks that it's come down to this first come first serve stuff, always knowing that someone else _will_ be there in the morning in some form or another. It's the same situation in the fall. I've had to go to fields an hour after sunset and set up decoys in the dark and then sleep in the pick up box. Do I like having to do that? Not at all. To be honest, I feel like a total jerk the whole time. I know those guys that are gonna show up in the morning are probably decent people, and probably scouted just as hard as I did, and now they're up sh!t creek. But what does a guy do? Just forfeit and go home? Unlikely. (I've tried the blending groups thing with people and I'm sure will again in the future, however results with this so far have been nothing short of dismal. I usually leave the field wishing I'd never entered it.)

On the topic of saving the tundra. I don't believe anyone who claims to be snow goose hunting to "save the tundra" for one second unless they can show some evidence that they know at least something about this gigantic ecosystem that we're trying to protect. I've only met a select few. If anyone really cared about saving the tundra they would be quick to point out how ineffective this whole CO has been and encourage some other method of thinning the numbers. Things like nest smashing or sending people out to kill them after hatch while the young ones are vulnerable and the parents are in molt. Not a pretty picture at all, but if we wanted the problem to be solved quickly, political correctness would have to be set aside.

If someone doesn't care about the tundra that's fine, there are ecosystems all over the world getting destroyed everyday. Most people don't care much, and I think it would be unrealistic to expect them to. Just don't say you're trying to save the tundra if you don't actually mean it. And if the tundra is your main concern, stop spending money and vacation days on hunting and head up there to see if you can help somehow. I'm sure that would be a lot more helpful to the cause than killing 19 snow geese with your 4 day weekend.

We hunt snow geese because it's awesome to watch a zillion screaming white birds tornado down into a field and because we're addicted to that alluring hope that we could be part of one of those extreme days. The days where everything goes right and we have so many birds on us that we don't know what to do with ourselves.

On the original topic, SD, it does sound like you got screwed, and I would have been angry too. The only way I hunt is by decoying and every time I find a field I hope and pray all night that I won't have to deal with anyone other than my nimrod buddies in the morning. The fact of the matter is this though. By deciding become a hunter who decoys snows in the spring, you're also agreeing to always be the one in the vulnerable position. Your method takes hours to prepare while a good two thirds of the other snow goose hunters require only minutes to to get their tactic ready. And these are the people that you will always be at the mercy of. Sometimes they're good guys and keep movin down the road, sometimes they're not and all your work goes down the drain. That's simply the way it is and there really isn't any realistic way around it. People are free to do what they choose as long as they keep it legal.

Like someone said at the beginning of this thread, you've gotta let these things roll off of you or you're gonna drive yourself crazy. Decoying snows is certainly not for everyone. The three warnings I always give people who are thinking about buying a spread go like this: It can be a ridiculous amount of work. You're almost guaranteed a chaotic and frustrating atmosphere if you're near the main push, every direction you turn your head there will be another idiot doing another stupid thing. And even if you made it through all the hoops and you get some birds to yourself, those evil frickin things still probably won't cooperate anyways. (God bless the rossies)


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Oh, and for the record... FPP


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Ryan,
> I wanna meet the "path" shooter who sets up in a field or spot, hours before sunrise.. or sets up in his spot the night before after the birds head back to the roost.


Hi dblkluk pleased to meet you. 

Go back to 1960 and about 1/4 the people I knew that hunted had decoys. I can remember 100 people sitting on the line south of Stump Lake drinking coffee and visiting two hours before sunrise. Sometimes the guys that we thought must be millionaires had decoys and sat up 1/2 mile south of everyone. Many cussed these "rich guys", but the truth is they helped a lot. 
Ryan, I liked your posts. I'm sure the remark about telling the feds to scrap the season was simply frustration and an attempt to get people to think a little bit. 
My stand on this is from a biological stand point. Stop bickering and kill a truck load. That's what the season is for. You want a punt gun? That's ok with me. You want to net them. If you eat them that's ok with me too. We need to kill some. I don't often pick up a shotgun, but some days I think I should do my part and go kill some. 
Years kind of run together at my age. I don't remember if it was last spring, or the spring before. I was out looking around just for fun. I had pulled up into the shadow of some ponderosa pine just to watch for wildlife of any kind. Sitting in my pickup glassing. To the right was Pipestem, to the left land that only I had permission to hunt. Suddenly geese started coming over me in waves. I was wishing I had a shotgun. Wait, I do, but I don't have my number to hunt waterfowl, boy, cell phones are nice. I called the Game and Fish, got my number, loaded my shotgun, and shot a bundle of geese while eating cookies, drinking coffee, and talking on the phone to friends trying to see who could come and hunt. My friends were all working. 
Anyway, I guess I was path shooting, but it was fun. Would anyone have begrudged me that hour of shooting? Hey, I had not shot a snow for 20 years. I enjoyed it.

Oh, I have an older friend here in Jamestown. He is 72, can hardly walk, can't carry his decoys out anymore. He does a lot of scouting. One day he fond Canadas clearing a fence by about ten feet. The old geezer can still crawl. He was back the next morning by 4:00am hobbling his behind across the field to that fence line. He has hunted that area for 50 years. Last year he got his behind chewed by a couple of guys about 22 or 23 that called him an unethical hunter. He wasn't angry about it, but it really bothered him a lot. 
Ryan, I'll bet you know him. PM me I'll give you his name. As a matter of fact you dated his daughter.   Come to think of it I might not tell you who right away. :rollin:


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Plains.. I'm sure it was very common in 1960.. Thats right almost FIFTY years ago. 
When was the last time you did it?
I've said I have no problem with pass shooting, heck I shot a couple canadas on an impromptu pass shoot last fall while walking for pheasants.

I'm also being realistic as to what I see out in the field these days.



> Oh, I have an older friend here in Jamestown. He is 72, can hardly walk, can't carry his decoys out anymore.





> The old geezer can still crawl. He was back the next morning by 4:00am hobbling his behind across the field to that fence line


There is no reason for people to blame injury, age or economics for why they choose to pass shoot.
Pass shooting is legal. Do it ethically (no sky busting) and with consideration to other hunters and it can be alot of fun.
That said..If a guy can crawl out in the middle of field, he can probably dump 2 dozen decoys out of the back of a pickup in a field and set em up. :wink:


----------



## justquacky (Feb 27, 2008)

Well I just got back from N.D. a few days ago and we had something simular happen to us. We did alot of scouting and found a nice pond holding several thousand snows. There was 4 of us - we got our plan together and all took a different location to sit and wait for them to go feed- we did not want to bust the flock- sat for about an hour or so and all of a sudden two trucks started to drop off guys- they walked right between us - they knew we where there- I even talked to one- But didn't matter to them- They went down to the pond busted the roost and didn't even get one- What a waste- we took the time and they ruined it- If I see cars- trucks in a area holding geese you know someone is hunting- :******:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

swedeole said:


> Make it rain (or hail) - a few well-placed rounds should get the message across next time.


I really don't want to voice my opinion on the subject of sneaking vs decoying, but someone always has to throw in a dunb *** comment about shooting a gun in another humans direction. That is about the most assinine comment that any person can make. There is no time, short of saving lives, that anyone should ever point a gun at another human being, I don't care how far away they are. Idiotic posts like this will do nothing but make all hunters look like *****!!!! Please think about what you are advocating!!! :eyeroll:


----------



## teamshakeandbake (Oct 14, 2008)

Wow people complain wayyy to much!!! WE are ALL out there HUNTING correct? There is no written law stating you cant path shoot or jump roosts or anything. We all know it sucks but most of us can say that we have done it. So just be happy that you can get out and hunt, some people do not have the priviledge to hunt? So stop bickering and just learn to live with it we all know it sucks when you put on countless miles and find a field just to get there and have somebody bust it. But o well thats life right? So on that note, everybody good hunting.


----------



## Andrew Bremseth (Aug 1, 2007)

I still crack up everytime I read the title of this thread..... :beer:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Andrew Bremseth said:


> I still crack up everytime I read the title of this thread..... :beer:


Thuffering thuccotath!


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Plainsman said:


> > Ryan,
> > I wanna meet the "path" shooter who sets up in a field or spot, hours before sunrise.. or sets up in his spot the night before after the birds head back to the roost.
> 
> 
> ...


Let me also add "Pleased to meet you X3 Dblkluk." I am speaking about numerous direct experiences, that have happened consistently in the past. Plainsman was generous in going back to 1960. He only needed to go back as far as the late 80's or mid 90's. MANY groups of local hunters used to go sit along famous "lines" along many of the most popular lakes in Kidder and Stutsman counties early in the morning. I can name you at least 10 huge sloughs off the top of my head, including Fox Lake, Horsehead, Chase, Kunkel, Buffalo, Lake Etta & Isabel, Salt Lake, Cottonwood Lake, Arrowwood, and yes Stump Lake too.

However shortly after that starting in the late 90's things have changed. As we have witnessed increased NR pressure due to larger #'s as water conditions improved, greater affluence by NR metro hunters buying up prime access away from the local farmer, increased guiding demand locking up access, and the resulting backlash of increased posting to protect the remaining areas from the increased pressure due to less overall access, the KINDS of unposted fields allowing ditch hunting access along long stretches of shooting lines has also dwindled.

Thus the increased popularity of "field hunting" with decoys. Whereas before a local guy could simply scout which big water the birds were using, and then determine based on wind direction and strength which mile line to go sit along would work best.... well now we have the advent of the necessity to find an "evening feed", and then doing the homework to go back and contact the landowner to secure access for that field.

It is inevitable based on how access to ditches (based upon whether a field adjacent to it is "posted") that we have had hundreds of former PASS Shooters, have to changeup their tactics for the new way of doing things. They either had to adapt or hang up the shotguns... but that doesn't mean they did so happily, although I'm certain the decoy/call companies were happy for the "change of necessary tactics"

So I agree that "traditional" pass shooting that I dearly love and enjoy for the comraderie it used to bring is likely a dying dinosaur of the past, I still fondly remember all the good times I had with my dad, brother, grandpa, and uncles, cousins, and fellow locals as we waited for the sun to rise lying along a good ditch.



Plainsman said:


> Ryan, I liked your posts. I'm sure the remark about telling the feds to scrap the season was simply frustration and an attempt to get people to think a little bit.


Indeed it was. I should have put a disclaimer or rephrased that comment better.



Plainsman said:


> My stand on this is from a biological stand point. Stop bickering and kill a truck load. That's what the season is for. You want a punt gun? That's ok with me. You want to net them. If you eat them that's ok with me too. We need to kill some. I don't often pick up a shotgun, but some days I think I should do my part and go kill some.


me too. :thumb:



Plainsman said:


> Oh, I have an older friend here in Jamestown. He is 72, can hardly walk, can't carry his decoys out anymore. He does a lot of scouting. One day he found Canadas clearing a fence by about ten feet. The old geezer can still crawl. He was back the next morning by 4:00am hobbling his behind across the field to that fence line. He has hunted that area for 50 years. Last year he got his behind chewed by a couple of guys about 22 or 23 that called him an unethical hunter. He wasn't angry about it, but it really bothered him a lot.
> 
> Ryan, I'll bet you know him. PM me I'll give you his name. As a matter of fact you dated his daughter.   Come to think of it I might not tell you who right away. :rollin:


:lol:

I was scared sh!tless of him as a kid in high school. Tell Chuck I said Hi next time you see him. My family still exchanges Christmas card with him every year. (It wasn't too hard for me really... I dated 4 girls in high school... and only 2 of their fathers hunted geese  ) He was the classic "Cleaning the pistol when I walked in to his house to date his daughter kind of guy. *'Cause that is exactly* what he was doing many times I'd stop by (either that or doing huge bicep curls in the living room with an 85lb curl bar... he had HUGE biceps and chest back in the day) :lol: I'm assuming that the fence he was hunting was along the east side of his favorite NWR? He loved that area and knows every singe inch of it. Those were the days...

And he's another example of a guy that loves to pass shoot, but was forced into going the decoy route due to increased posting along section line traditional pass shooting routes.. In fact I remember the exact week when he bought his first dozen Bigfoot decoys. He used to LOVE hunting the big true giant Canadas back in the late 80's .. back in the days of the "Closed to the Hunting of Canada Geese poster" days... he's sit just off the 'fuge and wait for those HUGE suckers to leave the safety of the NWR. (edit: Ohhh and I almost forgot. He remembers my father's certified *18 lb* Giant Canada, as he saw it several times, and saw it in person I believe when it was first shot down at Gun & Reel. In fact it was shot 3 miles from one of his favorite "pass shooting lines" on the south side of that NWR :thumb: )

Give me time and I can give you another 10 examples from other guys who have similar stories.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

> Give me time and I can give you another 10 examples from other guys who have similar stories.


Do we have to read another novel to get the names?? :lol:


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

dblkluk said:


> > Give me time and I can give you another 10 examples from other guys who have similar stories.
> 
> 
> Do we have to read another novel to get the names?? :lol:


 :rollin:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

dblkluk said:


> > Give me time and I can give you another 10 examples from other guys who have similar stories.
> 
> 
> Do we have to read another novel to get the names?? :lol:


:lol:

yeah I got carried away reminiscing! Those were truly the glory days...

and I miss 'em for the freelance freedom they represented

Thanks for reading


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

justquacky said:


> Well I just got back from N.D. a few days ago and we had something simular happen to us. We did alot of scouting and found a nice pond holding several thousand snows. There was 4 of us - we got our plan together and all took a different location to sit and wait for them to go feed- we did not want to bust the flock- sat for about an hour or so and all of a sudden two trucks started to drop off guys- they walked right between us - they knew we where there- I even talked to one- But didn't matter to them- They went down to the pond busted the roost and didn't even get one- What a waste- we took the time and they ruined it- If I see cars- trucks in a area holding geese you know someone is hunting- :ticked:


I had the EXACT thing happen to me a couple weeks ago in Nodak. I wonder if isn't the same kids. I think they just try and keep the birds moving so they can get them to land in an easily jumpable location. They came up and talked to me, told me they were going to jump it. I asked if they had permission, they said yes for the next 7 years  . They actually had the nerve to tell me to go hunt a different field if I wanted to decoy. I had sat by that field for 2 hours, they showed up and within 10 minutes they chased the birds out and were on to the next spot.

Just a couple bad apples, I've met a lot of jumpers and pass shooters that are far more considerate.


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

Life must be tough when we can argue over the right way to shoot a goose...


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Goosepride said:


> Life must be tough when we can argue over the right way to shoot a goose...


Its not a question of right or wrong. It comes down to the blatant disregard for your fellow hunter.

Chasing the birds off a field that a guy is sitting on, purposefully down winding a decoy spread to PASS shoot is rude, disrespectful, and just plain a$$holish, among other things.

What would you say about a guy that purposefully set a tree stand 5 yards away from a tree that had another stand already in it knowing there was a stand there? Or a guy that puts his fish house ten feet from one already there? Its the same thing.

A little respect, on BOTH ends, decoyers and jump/pass shooters.


----------



## teamshakeandbake (Oct 14, 2008)

I agree with that statement!!!!


----------



## SD_Goose_Hunter (Apr 1, 2009)

I hope I see honker85 out in the ditch of my field ill let some BB"s Fly his way or I'll just drive the truck in front of his inconsiderate a--. You make it no fun to decoy . Hope to see you sodak next spring you jerk i'll make sure you never get a shot if i'm around :******: :******: :******: :******: :******: :******: :******: :******: :******: :******: :******: :******: :******: :******: :******: :******:


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

some peoples kids.... :eyeroll:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

SD_Goose_Hunter said:


> I hope I see honker85 out in the ditch of my field ill let some BB"s Fly his way or I'll just drive the truck in front of his inconsiderate a--. You make it no fun to decoy . Hope to see you sodak next spring you jerk i'll make sure you never get a shot if i'm around :ticked: :ticked: :ticked: :ticked: :ticked: :ticked: :ticked: :ticked: :ticked: :ticked: :ticked: :ticked: :ticked: :ticked: :ticked: :ticked:


Evidently you did not read this sticky at the top of this forum.You are lucky the administrator maybe hasn't seen this post.Stop the attacks or you will be gone.

I want to remind everyone that if you have an attitude problem, please keep your emotions in check this spring.

I get so dang tired of people who jump all over people if they post something they disagree with. If you continue to do it, you will be removed. I don't care if you have 1 post or 5000 - I've had enough.

The recent thread about jumping juvies was done with no other intention but to stir the pot and you all fell hook, line, and sinker. So who's the idiot....the guy who posted it or the guy who jumps all over someone who was baited?

Either way, I WILL NOT tolerate this garbage this spring. People will jump birds, GET OVER IT. It's not illegal.


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Enough of this thread. Behave or be tossed.


----------

